# Another go with Caffenal and Kodachrome



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2015)

Managed to snag some ascorbic acid this morning... haven't been able to find any locally for months now.  But with some in hand now, resumed my project of shooting some old Kodachrome and developing it in caffenol.

I just fired off 6 frames to test the solution, and the ascorbic acid sure makes a HUGE difference.  Without it, the film was dark and muddy, with very little contrast.  Took a lot of editing to even get a decent image.

Add the ascorbic acid, and the negatives just _pop_ right off the film base!







Pardon the water spots..... this was just a test run.


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2015)

Good going !


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2015)

It worked, it worked!


----------



## timor (Dec 30, 2015)

I wonder if adding ascorbic acid to let say hc110 will have similar effect...
Don't have Kodachrome, but a lot of Agfa slide copying film, worth some ISO 6. Gonna try.


----------

